# MMMMMMMM Magic Muffins!



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

These are sooooo good!

I've had some time on my hands lately so I've been doing some baking to kill some time. A couple weeks ago I saw the recipe for these muffins on the side of a box of Malt-O-Meal. They sounded good so I made up a batch. They're very easy and also very tasty. Here's the recipe...

*Magic Muffins
*
1-1/4 cups all purpose flour
3/4 cup Original Malt-O-Meal hot wheat cereal (dry)
1/2 cup sugar
3/4 cup milk
1/4 cup vegetable oil
1 egg
1 tbsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp. salt 
1 tsp. vanilla (optional)

Preheat oven to 400 degrees. In a large mixing bowl combine flour, Malt-O-Meal, sugar, baking powder, and salt. In another bowl combine milk, oil, egg, and vanilla. Mix well. Pour milk mixture into dry ingredients and stir together just until moistened. Pour batter into greased or paper lined muffin pan, filling cups about 3/4 full. Bake 18-20 minutes or until center is firm to the touch.

*Yield:* 12 muffins

*Optional experiment:*
These are very good and I decided to make a batch of them this morning. I was just about ready to start filling the muffin cups when I remembered that I had just bought a few really nice Granny Smith apples. I decided to experiment a bit. I added some cinnamon to the batter (probably about 1 or 2 teaspoons worth) and stirred it in. I then added probably about a cup or maybe a little more of finely diced Granny Smith apple to the batter and mixed it in too. Then just filled the cups and baked for twenty minutes. They are AWESOME!!!

*Here's a pic of the apple version...
*


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Are you seriously that bored that you're reading the side of a Malt-O-Meal box??????:lol::lol:


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Firemedic said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Are you seriously that bored that you're reading the side of a Malt-O-Meal box??????:lol::lol:


LOL

Lets just say that I decided last night to quit the Vicodin completely and I'm going to just go to straight Extra Strength Tylenol for the pain. That damn Vicodin has got me so bound up that I need as much fiber as I can possibly take in!  I figured that a bowl of Malt-O-Meal might help. That's when I discovered the recipe.

John


----------



## Bruns (Nov 28, 2010)

jpollman said:


> LOL
> 
> Lets just say that I decided last night to quit the Vicodin completely and I'm going to just go to straight Extra Strength Tylenol for the pain. That damn Vicodin has got me so bound up that I need as much fiber as I can possibly take in!  I figured that a bowl of Malt-O-Meal might help. That's when I discovered the recipe.
> 
> John


They look Yummy... Hope the "magic" in the muffins helps.


----------

